# Mexico City to patzcuaro



## linnyflowers512 (Oct 22, 2012)

I usually fly into moralia and drive to patzcuaro. I was able to find some really cheap tickets to Mexico City. I am planning on taking the bus from DF to patzcuaro. Has anyone taken the bus before? Suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

linnyflowers512 said:


> I usually fly into moralia and drive to patzcuaro. I was able to find some really cheap tickets to Mexico City. I am planning on taking the bus from DF to patzcuaro. Has anyone taken the bus before? Suggestions would be appreciated.


Are you looking for comments on this particular route or on bus travel in general. In either case, I can say that bus travel in Mexico is great. They are clean, comfortable and run on time. There are several classes:
Second class - generally older, more stops, no reserved seats and often not enough seats, no bathrooms
First class - newer, reserved seating, bathrooms on board, movies
Luxury class - internet, headphones for the movies

And there is a 50% discount for students, teachers and senior citizens with a credencial.


----------



## linnyflowers512 (Oct 22, 2012)

I wanted info on bus travel, on that particular route. This is an extended trip and renting a car would be too expensive. I am traveling with my four year old, so I guess the option with a bathroom would be the best way to go


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

linnyflowers512 said:


> I usually fly into moralia and drive to patzcuaro. I was able to find some really cheap tickets to Mexico City. I am planning on taking the bus from DF to patzcuaro. Has anyone taken the bus before? Suggestions would be appreciated.


To the best of my recollection, bus company *AutoVias* has frequent service connecting Mexico City, from the terminal at "Observatorio," to Patzcuaro. With a stop in Morelia. I believe it's a 5-hour journey.

Website: Autovías / La Línea- Inicio


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

I did that trip by bus a few times several years ago. I can't remember now which bus line I went on - I want to say it was Primera Plus. There were several options available and I just picked the one that suited my schedule best. The bus I took also left from the Observatorio terminal but there are buses to Morelia from the Norte terminal also. 

As I recall the trip was more like 4 hours and, yes, the bus had a bathroom. All the first class buses have bathrooms and they also give you a soft drink and a little meal/snack.

I just looked online and Primera Plus has service from terminal Norte to Morelia several time per day. The trip lasts 3:50 and costs $339 pesos.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Primera Plus also has a bus from Mexico Norte to Patzcuaro.

There is a useful site with a listing of all Mexican bus companies and links to their web sites.

larpman.com: Larpman's - Bus Company Websites


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> Primera Plus also has a bus from Mexico Norte to Patzcuaro.
> 
> There is a useful site with a listing of all Mexican bus companies and links to their web sites.
> 
> larpman.com: Larpman's - Bus Company Websites


Thanks for the link, TG. I´m going to Tequesquiapan next week and have no idea which bus lines go there.


----------



## linnyflowers512 (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks y'all. Very helpful advice!


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

It looks like ETN has about 20 buses a day to Morelia from MEXICO PONIENTE. I couldn't get the AutoVias site to work. Main thing is schedule and getting to the right bus station (of four) in Mexico City. Easy to catch a bus from Morelia to Patzcuaro

Looks like Primera Plus has 6 direct to Patz


----------

